

This is an experiment in scientific methodology - bravura
http://thisscientificmethod.com/2010/02/28/this-is-an-experiment-in-scientific-methodology/

======
lotharbot
Fundamentally, science is a two-step process:

Observe. Theorize. (Repeat as long as it takes to stabilize.)

A great deal of structure has arisen around both of these things. Descriptions
of how observations should be carried out, how experiments should be designed
to test theories, how results should be reported, how outlying data should be
handled, when your data is "good enough" to stop repeating (95% CIs and such),
and more.

But our methods for "how results should be reported" were developed in an age
when print journals were the main source of scientific reporting. There simply
wasn't room for long descriptions of specific setup details, daily travails,
etc. There wasn't room for complete data sets of millions of points. Now there
is. It's refreshing to see someone taking an approach to science that says
"we've got the space to report every detail, so let's do it. Anyone can dig
deeper and get the full story if they're interested."

